# Cyclones, far and wide



## CoffeeKing (19 December 2008)

As it is "The season" this thread is dedicated to our Australian coastal people who go through/have been through cyclones, nasty pieces of work.

If you live elsewhere that is cyclone prone feel free to reply as I know areas around the world also get similar...

http://www.bom.gov.au/weather/cyclone/index.shtml *link to BOM*

http://mirror.bom.gov.au/weather/radar/ *link to Aussie radars*

http://severe.worldweather.org/ *link to Global systems*

Just something else...

http://www.ga.gov.au/bin/listQuakes *Geoscience world quake site*
Quake site lists ALL quakes but only shows Aussie ones on map


----------



## CoffeeKing (19 December 2008)

Billy,

http://mirror.bom.gov.au/products/IDR072.loop.shtml#skip


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 December 2008)

I lived on an island for years and in 1992 cyclone Fran passed over the island.Fran originated around Vanuatu with a high intensity of category 4 but had weakened considerably before the qld. coast to category 2.

Buffeted by winds form one direction and then the other, the island flora was stripped bare with countless birds dying.Wave action on the reef caused the breakage of much coral and the surrounding beach took on a completely new appearance.The accomadation remained intact with minor water leaks and limited structural damage consistent with the lower cyclone cat. 2 intensity.Boats left moored remained afloat.

For me it was a huge rush with bagging, branch removals and generally being part of the battoning down.I remember standing on the beach leaning into the wind, legs blasted by sand grains and watching disturbed bird-life being tossed around as if paper while the violent ocean smashed relentlessly onto the fragile reef beneath.


----------



## CoffeeKing (21 December 2008)

Ex TC Billy


----------



## CoffeeKing (21 December 2008)

Wysiwyg,

Braver person than me standing on the beach, 
I went through Orson near Dampier in the 80's and was in Paraburdoo when the town of Pannawonica got taken out - that's a fair way to travel inland


----------



## tadpole (21 December 2008)

i've been through a few natural disasters in my time-

the floods of '74 in brisbane, my parents had a home across the road from a creek, the water kept rising and rising, luckily the house was on a hill no damage done

i was in paraburdoo when that cyclone came 26kms from us, houses  ok but lots of damage to trees and fences.

newcastle floods in june 07, the most erie thing i've been through. took me 2 hours to get home from work, usually only 15mins. roads flooded, cars stranded, people lost, including me. wouldn't like to that one again.

i was at The Gap in brisbane a few weeks ago when that big storm hit. it was my last night in brisbane after a two week holiday. storms can do horrific damage to property its a shame.

now living in the pilbara (cyclone alley) i'm sure to see one or two along the way, about 7 formations have been predicted for this year lets hope they all  fiss out before they get here.

tadpole


----------



## CoffeeKing (22 December 2008)

Ex TC Billy

Getting a bit closer


----------



## CoffeeKing (25 December 2008)

TC Billy Christmas Day

Gone and not a drop of rain, still better no rain than no house...


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 December 2008)

... http://www.bom.gov.au/weather/satellite/
good ole bom
3 days of billie :-


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 December 2008)

hey coffee
Here's the Sydney Hobart weather map 1998. 
My brother (really experienced sailor) was on board one of the slower boats.
The younger crew members were all gung ho - "wow storm warnings, lets reef down and DO IT !!"

He asked em - "you blokes ever seen 30m seas?" 
They turned around - probably saved their lives 

PS they confirmed they were 30m seas btw.  - the rescue choppers were showing zero elevation at the crests, and 30m at the troughs.  (= 10 storey buildings)

http://www.bom.gov.au/reguser/by_prod/satellite/Syd-Hob.shtml


----------



## CoffeeKing (25 December 2008)

2020,

looks like a small cyclone (on the map from 1998) that the racers had to go through, 30 metres - thats huge - going up would be okay, 
it's the downhill run that would get your pooper valve going I reckon

Whats the weather verdict for this years race...


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 December 2008)

assuming you believe in all this junk science 
(and as available yesterday anyway) 

the big boats might set a record (northerlies)
the smaller boats will probably get a reversal - 

If you want to be sure of celebrating NY Eve in Hobart, (the "Quiet Lill Drink " as they call it ) best to be on at least a medium boat , as they say.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 December 2008)

I sailed through the eye of a typhoon once between Philippines and Micronesia. 

Trick is not to be run over by the eye of the typhoon - there's a "safe quadrant" (southwest of the path, nth hemisphere) where that won't happen - and a "dangerous quadrant" (northwest of the path) where it will.


----------



## CoffeeKing (25 December 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> assuming you believe in all this junk science
> (and as available yesterday anyway)
> 
> the big boats might set a record (northerlies)
> ...




Think I would fly there... Nice place Tas (and it's only small too)


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 December 2008)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/sport/sydneyhobart-weather-ideal/2008/12/24/1229998599509.html



> ...
> Grant Wharington, the skipper of the the only other maxi in the fleet Skandia, believed both Wild Oats XI and his boat had the potential to smash the existing record by six or more hours, given favourable conditions.
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## white_crane (1 February 2009)

TC Ellie is bearing down on us right now.  Only expected to remain a category 1, but is likely to cause renewed flooding.  Winds started picking up this arvo and the rain is starting to come down in my area.

http://www.bom.gov.au/weather/cyclone/


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 February 2009)

Interestingly enough the 512 km loop from Cairns shows the rain coverage.


----------



## Trevor_S (2 February 2009)

*Ex-Tropical Cyclone Ellie*





Plenty of rain here in Townsville, but then it's been raining fairly consistently for the last month and a 1/2 

be interesting to see if it reforms and has another go, or just heads back out to Sea to disappear as "predicted."


----------



## Seaking (2 February 2009)

It was supposed to have crossed the coast here, but I sure didn't notice it. Plenty of rain though..


----------



## CoffeeKing (2 February 2009)

http://www.bom.gov.au/weather/cyclone/about/plotting-cyclones.shtml

Plot the clone around OZ if you wish...

Possible low off the NT area, thunderheads are getting bigger in the arvo in the Pilbara


----------



## white_crane (3 February 2009)

Well I survived no problems.  However, we're in for one of the biggest floods in the past few decades.  There is a possibility of Ellie moving back out to sea and reforming or another possibility is it moving further inland and another low moving in to the coast.  Oh well, I won't be going to work tomorrow (they don't like you boating down the roads!), but at least I'll have more time to spend trading. 

...And now it's raining again...heavily


----------



## SM Junkie (3 February 2009)

We might have two cyclones by the end of the week, one off each coast.


----------



## CoffeeKing (28 February 2009)

*Buckets and buckets of rain* may your rivers never run dry


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 March 2009)

Cyclone Hamish travelling south from east of Cooktown at present.



> FORECAST
> Maximum winds within 25 nautical miles of the centre 60 knots, increasing to 65
> knots after 060600UTC and to 75 knots after 061800UTC. *Seas rising very high to
> phenomenal on heavy confused swell.*Within 40 nautical miles of the centre clockwise winds 48/63 knots with high
> ...


----------



## Stan 101 (6 March 2009)

The rain is starting to get heavier here in Cairns. Wind hasn't picked consistently yet. Just getting the occasional blow.


cheers,


----------



## Julia (7 March 2009)

I heard a weather bulletin this evening that Hamish has been upgraded to a Category Five!!

Let's hope it changes course and goes out to sea.

All the best to everyone up in FNQ.

Then it's supposed to reach the South East by late Monday.


----------



## Stan 101 (7 March 2009)

Julia said:


> I heard a weather bulletin this evening that Hamish has been upgraded to a Category Five!!




That's wind gusts up to 78 metres a second. Julia if it gets to your part of town and looks to cross the coast as a cat 4 or 5, I'd be looking for better shelter inland.


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 March 2009)

Yeah category 5 is destructive and where I am in C.Q. visiting my parents at this very moment it has just started heavy rain.Townsville to Ayr watch has been cancelled so the cyclone path by Sunday morning should reveal if southern coastal towns face imminent dangers.



> Severe Tropical Cyclone Hamish, a CATEGORY 5 CYCLONE, is located off the north Queensland coast and at *10:00 pm EST* was estimated to be 180 kilometres north northeast of Hayman Is and 275 kilometres east northeast of Townsville, moving southeast at 17 kilometres per hour.






> CATEGORY 5 (severe tropical cyclone)
> Extremely dangerous with widespread destruction.
> A Category 5 cyclone's strongest winds are VERY DESTRUCTIVE winds with typical gusts over open flat land of more than 280 km/h.


----------



## Julia (8 March 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> That's wind gusts up to 78 metres a second. Julia if it gets to your part of town and looks to cross the coast as a cat 4 or 5, I'd be looking for better shelter inland.



Thanks for the advice, Stan 101.   Would Maryborough be far enough ?
(About 60kms).


----------



## Stan 101 (8 March 2009)

Hi Julia, don't mean to alarm, but I'd call SES and get a safe place from them. That is if the cyclone looks to be crossing the coast..


----------



## sails (8 March 2009)

Julia said:


> Thanks for the advice, Stan 101.   Would Maryborough be far enough ?
> (About 60kms).




Trust you will be OK, Julia.  Not sounding good on the news. Wondering what happens to your dog if you have to evacuate?  Will be thinking of you ...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 March 2009)

Latest is as per image Julia. My take on cyclones is that if they hug the coast they tend to weaken, so as you see the category has dropped from Townsville to Mackay and Rocky, froma 5 to a 3. 

They are unpredictable though.

Take care and remember the loo is the safest place, an iPod, a radio, water and plenty of precooked Fray Bentos Pies will get you through. The pastry is particularly nice on the third day. I keep everything cool with VB in an eskie and warm after the deluge with some lady friends who come to stay as they know I am well prepared.

I must admit mobile phones have taken all the fun out of cyclones.

Oh and garpaldog gets to stay in the loo, usually in the shower, with a bone and a bowl of water.

gg


----------



## Julia (8 March 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Hi Julia, don't mean to alarm, but I'd call SES and get a safe place from them. That is if the cyclone looks to be crossing the coast..



Hi Stan 101, it's projected to cross the coast *at Hervey Bay* late Tuesday.  The Regional Council have suggested everyone in low lying areas should get out before then as they anticipate both storm surge and flooding from heavy rain.  I'm in a fairly high position, no risk from the sea.




sails said:


> Trust you will be OK, Julia.  Not sounding good on the news. Wondering what happens to your dog if you have to evacuate?  Will be thinking of you ...



Thanks Margaret.   Wherever I go, the dog goes too.  Everyone in the neighbourhood is staying put, taping windows, sandbagging doorways if water runoff is towards the house etc.   I'll decide tomorrow, depending on what happens.  Hopefully it will be further downgraded and/or will change course out to sea.





Garpal Gumnut said:


> Latest is as per image Julia. My take on cyclones is that if they hug the coast they tend to weaken, so as you see the category has dropped from Townsville to Mackay and Rocky, froma 5 to a 3.



Thanks GG.  Had just been on the BOM website and seen that image.
With a bit of luck it will be down to a category 2 by the time it gets here.

How was it in Townsville?   I gather all danger has now passed on from you.





> They are unpredictable though.
> 
> Take care and remember the loo is the safest place, an iPod, a radio, water and plenty of precooked Fray Bentos Pies will get you through. The pastry is particularly nice on the third day. I keep everything cool with VB in an eskie and warm after the deluge with some lady friends who come to stay as they know I am well prepared.



Why the loo?  They are both on outside walls with windows.  The Disaster Advice website recommends an internal hallway surrounded and/or covered with mattresses, quilts etc.  





> I must admit mobile phones have taken all the fun out of cyclones.



Umm, I'd have rather thought 'fun' and 'cyclone' were mutually exclusive terms, gg!
I've never experienced a cyclone so confess to feeling a bit anxious.
It's pretty windy already and has been spitting with rain all day.

Perhaps Garpaldog can do some canine telepathy to Libbydog with his advice as to correct behaviour during a cyclone.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 March 2009)

Thanks Margaret.   Wherever I go, the dog goes too.  Everyone in the neighbourhood is staying put, taping windows, sandbagging doorways if water runoff is towards the house etc.   I'll decide tomorrow, depending on what happens.  Hopefully it will be further downgraded and/or will change course out to sea.




Thanks GG.  Had just been on the BOM website and seen that image.
With a bit of luck it will be down to a category 2 by the time it gets here.

How was it in Townsville?   I gather all danger has now passed on from you.




Why the loo?  They are both on outside walls with windows.  The Disaster Advice website recommends an internal hallway surrounded and/or covered with mattresses, quilts etc.  




Umm, I'd have rather thought 'fun' and 'cyclone' were mutually exclusive terms, gg!
I've never experienced a cyclone so confess to feeling a bit anxious.
It's pretty windy already and has been spitting with rain all day.

Perhaps Garpaldog can do some canine telepathy to Libbydog with his advice as to correct behaviour during a cyclone.[/QUOTE]



I flew from Brisbane to Townsville yesterday evening and the pilot had to abort the landing at 400 metres because of the wind. It concentrated everyone's mind as you would imagine. we landed safely from the east. we have had little or no rain, hardly know it was about, although I was in Bne last week.
The loo is the best place as it is anchored by the pipes to terra firma.
Libbydog can have her doings in the shower and then it can be washed away.
It is frightening though, I've been through 2 only and wouldn't wish another.
The mobile comment was to point out that too much information is often not helpful and can lead to panic. Most folk survive cyclones and get on with mopping up.
gg
ps watch out for powerlines afterwards, a major cause of fatalities.
gg


----------



## sails (9 March 2009)

Julia said:


> Thanks Margaret.   Wherever I go, the dog goes too.  Everyone in the neighbourhood is staying put, taping windows, sandbagging doorways if water runoff is towards the house etc.   I'll decide tomorrow, depending on what happens.  Hopefully it will be further downgraded and/or will change course out to sea.




News seems a little better this morning - hopefully it will weaken further and move on out to sea. 

Sounds like you and Libbydog are well prepared


----------



## SM Junkie (9 March 2009)

BOM and the Joint Typoon Centre have different projections, which is quite unusual.

If BOM's model is correct, then it suggests the cyclone may have an opportunity to slow, intensify and be completely unpredictable. Makes a real interesting time.

My 2c for surviving a cyclone, have a plan B.  Great to be in the strongest part of the house, but if windows blow in, your roof blows off, you will need a backup plan. I also recommend putting valuables and important papers into a waterproof container and storing it at the bottom of the cupboard.  Through a cyclone the rain hits you vertically and may come up under the eaves.  When we went through George, it was like having an indoor water feature, but it is the least of your worries when you are just praying the house holds together. I hope it goes out to sea.


----------



## Julia (9 March 2009)

sails said:


> News seems a little better this morning - hopefully it will weaken further and move on out to sea.
> 
> Sounds like you and Libbydog are well prepared



Perhaps, but it didn't stop me from being very, very anxious.  Such a relief that it's now not forecast to cross the coast here.  Current suggestion is that it will be further downgraded to a 3 or 2 but could still cross the coast further south on Wednesday.   Hope it doesn't get down as far as you, Margaret.




SM Junkie said:


> My 2c for surviving a cyclone, have a plan B.  Great to be in the strongest part of the house, but if windows blow in, your roof blows off, you will need a backup plan. I also recommend putting valuables and important papers into a waterproof container and storing it at the bottom of the cupboard.  Through a cyclone the rain hits you vertically and may come up under the eaves.  When we went through George, it was like having an indoor water feature, but it is the least of your worries when you are just praying the house holds together. I hope it goes out to sea.



Many thanks for good suggestions, SM Junkie.  So if you were sheltering in strongest part of the house and it all happened as you describe above, what would you do?   It would seem very risky to attempt to drive anywhere with bits of houses flying around etc.


----------



## overit (9 March 2009)

> So if you were sheltering in strongest part of the house and it all happened as you describe above, what would you do? It would seem very risky to attempt to drive anywhere with bits of houses flying around etc.




From the BOM site -

When the cyclone strikes

    * Disconnect all electrical appliances. Listen to your battery radio for updates.
    * Stay inside and shelter {well clear of windows) in the strongest part of the building,
      i.e. cellar, internal hallway or bathroom. Keep evacuation and emergency kits with you.
*  * If the building starts to break up, protect yourself with mattresses, rugs or blankets under a
      strong table or bench or hold onto a solid fixture, e.g. a water pipe.*
    * Beware the calm 'eye'. If the wind drops, don't assume the cyclone is over; violent winds
      will soon resume from another direction. Wait for the official 'all clear'.
    * If driving, stop (handbrake on and in gear) - but well away from the sea and clear of trees,
      power lines and streams. Stay in the vehicle.

After the cyclone

    * Don't go outside until officially advised it is safe.
    * Check for gas leaks. Don't use electric appliances if wet.
    * Listen to local radio for official warnings and advice.
    * If you have to evacuate, or did so earlier, don't return until advised. Use a recommended route and don't rush.
    * Beware of damaged power lines, bridges, buildings, trees, and don't enter floodwaters.
    * Heed all warnings and don't go sightseeing. Check/help neighbours instead.
    * Don't make unnecessary telephone calls.


----------



## sails (9 March 2009)

Julia said:


> Perhaps, but it didn't stop me from being very, very anxious.  Such a relief that it's now not forecast to cross the coast here.  Current suggestion is that it will be further downgraded to a 3 or 2 but could still cross the coast further south on Wednesday.   Hope it doesn't get down as far as you, Margaret.




Yes, there would be a fair bit of anxiety.  We have family a bit further inland from HB, so keeping closely in touch by phone and watching weather maps - so a bit of anxiety here as well!

Oh dear, I hope it doesn't come down this far.  With our daughter's household of furniture in storage plus a good bit of our stuff as well, the last thing we need now is a flood.  After the second lot of storm water damage,  Fort Knox moved us to another facility about 25kms away and not sure if it's flood prone there.  Hopefully Qld housing will come good soon for her so we can get everything out of storage...


----------



## SM Junkie (9 March 2009)

Julia said:


> So if you were sheltering in strongest part of the house and it all happened as you describe above, what would you do?   It would seem very risky to attempt to drive anywhere with bits of houses flying around etc.




No don't drive anywhere...first if your house is not built for cyclones, then I would suggest you go to the emergency shelter that will be established in a school or council building, especially if it is a category 3 or above... call the SES, they make the calls when it comes to the alert system and all other agencies will be working with them in the event the cyclone comes your way. Already they will have a plan in place.

But if you think your home is up for it, then follow the advice you have been given below. The wind changes direction and depending on where you live and what protection is afforded then the best place to locate yourself may change, just keep away from windows and doors and hopefully you will be fine.  I don't recommend you go through one on your own, always better to have others around in case of an emergency.


----------



## Julia (9 March 2009)

Many thanks for advice and suggestions.  Hopefully they won't be needed this time.  Hamish is now forecast to continue travelling slowly south parallel to the coast and not to make landfall at Hervey Bay after all.  But until tomorrow is over we won't be sure about this.

At present it's very windy with light rain.  Nowhere near as violent as some of the 'ordinary' thunderstorms in summer.

Sails, you are a long way south.  It will have fizzled out before it gets to you.
You surely don't need anything else to contend with.

Apparently 'jet stream winds' are breaking up the core of the cyclone, diminishing its power.


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 March 2010)

Downgraded to Category 2 but expected to re-intensify to Cat.3 before reaching the coast somewhere around the trajectory on the shot below. My Category 2 experience was extremely exciting. In awe of natural weather extremes. Be prepared my northern friends.


----------



## newbie trader (20 March 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> Downgraded to Category 2 but expected to re-intensify to Cat.3 before reaching the coast somewhere around the trajectory on the shot below. My Category 2 experience was extremely exciting. In awe of natural weather extremes. Be prepared my northern friends.




What, if anything have you had to do to ensure your safety/the house?

N.T


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> What, if anything have you had to do to ensure your safety/the house?
> 
> N.T



Not within cooee N.T.


----------



## newbie trader (20 March 2010)

Sorry misread previous post

N.T


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Sorry misread previous post
> 
> N.T




My cyclone experience was in the 90`s and we had to sand bag, barricade, store any light objects indoors, take small boats out of the water, maintain power supply, ensure front-end loaders fueled and ready. Afterwards there was lots of chainsawing and vegetation removal. Water and structural damage was minimal. These were some of the things I helped directly with.


----------



## Julia (20 March 2010)

Best of luck to any ASF members in the cyclone area.  Hope you all are unaffected.
Maybe let us know tomorrow how it was?


----------



## Whiskers (21 March 2010)

Looks like it has just about crossed the coast.

The interesting part now will be whether it degenerates into a rain depression or loops back out to sea and gets going again as they have often done before.


----------



## WaveSurfer (21 March 2010)

Whiskers said:


> Looks like it has just about crossed the coast.
> 
> The interesting part now will be whether it degenerates into a rain depression or loops back out to sea and gets going again as they have often done before.




I hope all you north QLD'ers are battered down. Looks like a wild night ahead. I have a heap of friends up there. Will probably be getting calls tomorrow to come up and help fix their houses.

Just flicked on the weather channel, will see what they're saying. Depression then moving towards NT they *reckon* Whiskers. But yea, time will tell. Toss a coin I say.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 March 2010)

Whiskers said:


> Looks like it has just about crossed the coast.
> 
> The interesting part now will be whether it degenerates into a rain depression or loops back out to sea and gets going again as they have often done before.



Good one Whiskers. This map shows the eye clearly.

This technology was not available so easily to the general public and now so much can be known via  internet communications. Simply amazing.


----------



## Naked shorts (21 March 2010)

imvho cyclones suk


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 January 2011)

This image gives a better perspective on comparative size of TC Anthony (category 2) and TC Yasi which is category 1 developing to cat. 3 by 2nd Feb. while moving west toward QLD.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 January 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> This image gives a better perspective on comparative size of TC Anthony (category 2) and TC Yasi which is category 1 developing to cat. 3 by 2nd Feb. while moving west toward QLD.




Its a big bugger alright.

gg


----------



## Olman (4 February 2011)

*Cyclone Yasi 01 Feb 2011*


----------



## Olman (4 February 2011)

*Cyclone Yasi 02 Feb 2011*




Infra-red Satellite picture.


----------



## Olman (4 February 2011)

*Cyclone Yasi track map 03 Feb 2011*


----------



## Olman (4 February 2011)

*Cyclone Yasi BOM radar 03 Feb 2011 (Local Time).*


----------



## Olman (25 February 2011)

*TC Dianne/ TC Carlos 1130GMT 18 Feb 2011*

Cat 2 TC Dianne off WA coast.
Ex TC Carlos over WA Kimberleys.


----------



## Olman (25 February 2011)

*TC Dianne Track Map 19 Feb 2011*


----------



## Olman (25 February 2011)

*TC Carlos 1330GMT 22 Feb 2011*

Cat 2 TC Carlos:




Track map TC Carlos:


----------



## Olman (25 February 2011)

*Cat 4 TC Atu 22 Feb 2011*





View attachment 14xx TC Advice.txt


----------



## Olman (25 February 2011)

*TC Atu advice 23 Feb 2011*

23/02/2011 
www.met.gov.fj/aifs_prods/20008.txt 


HURRICANE WARNING 023 
ISSUED FROM RSMC NADI Feb 22/1306 UTC 2011 UTC. 

SEVERE TROPICAL CYCLONE ATU CENTRE [940HPA] CATEGORY 4 
WAS LOCATED NEAR 23.8 SOUTH 172.7 EAST AT 221200 UTC. 
POSITION GOOD. REPEAT POSITION 23.8S 172.7E AT 221200 UTC. 
CYCLONE MOVING SOUTH-SOUTHEAST AT 15 KNOTS. CYCLONE GRADUALLY WEAKENING. 
EXPECT SUSTAINED WINDS OF 90 KNOTS CLOSE TO THE CENTRE DECREASING 
TO 75 KNOTS BY 231200 UTC. 

EXPECT WINDS OVER 63 KNOTS WITHIN 30 NAUTICAL MILES OF CENTRE. 
EXPECT WINDS OVER 47 KNOTS WITHIN 100 NAUTICAL MILES OF CENTRE 
IN EASTERN SEMICIRCLE AND WITHIN 60 NAUTICAL MILES IN SW QUADRANT 
AND WITHIN 80 NAUTICAL MILES IN NW QUADRANT. 
EXPECT WINDS OVER 33 KNOTS WITHIN 240 NAUTICAL MILES OF CENTRE IN 
SOUTHERN SEMICIRCLE AND WITHIN 200 NAUTICAL MILES IN NORTHERN SEMICIRCLE. 

FORECAST POSITION NEAR 26.7S 174.6E AT 230000 UTC AND NEAR 29.8S 177.6E 
AT 231200 UTC. 

ALL VESSELS WITHIN 300 NAUTICAL MILES OF CENTRE ARE REQUESTED TO SEND REPORTS 
EVERY THREE HOURS TO RSMC NADI AND TCWC WELLINGTON. 
VOS REPORTING SHIPS USE NORMAL CHANNELS. 
OTHER VESSELS FAX PLUS 679 6720190 OR EMAIL NADITCC AT MET DOT GOV DOT FJ. 

THIS WARNING CANCELS AND REPLACES WARNING 022. 

www.met.gov.fj/aifs_prods/20008.txt


----------



## Olman (25 February 2011)

*Mean Sea Level Pressure and Precipitation Chart 23 Feb 2011*

Showing TC Carlos off WA coast and TC Atu off E coast and above N Island NZ.  
The residue of TC Dianne is seen SW of Carlos.
These cyclones are travelling further south nowadays.


----------

